# Logitech G930 ständige Verbindungsabbrüche wenn angeschlossen



## timm0e (26. Mai 2015)

*Logitech G930 ständige Verbindungsabbrüche wenn angeschlossen*

Heyho Leute,

Ich hab hier mein kleines Sorgenkind auf dem Kopf: Mein Logitech G930

Ich hab das Teil jetzt schon seit circa vier Jahren wenn ich mich nicht irre, und war in der Zeit auch recht zufrieden damit. Nur habe ich jetzt schon seit längerem das Problem, dass die Verbindung einfach im 10 Sekunden Takt abbricht. Dies tritt allerdings nur auf, wenn das Stromkabel angeschlossen ist. Leider ist der Akku nach den Jahren an tagtäglicher Benutzung nicht mehr ganz so frisch, und deswegen muss das Kabel dann doch des Öfteren her.

Die Disconnects regen gerade bei Spielen wie osu! auf (Ist ein Spiel das auf Musik basiert - deswegen denkbar ungünstig da keinen Ton zu haben) sowie aber auch meine Leute in Skype oder Teamspeak, da das Headset immer einen tollen Pfeifton beim Wiederverbinden absondert.


Kann man da noch irgendwie was retten, oder sollte ich mich besser nach was komplett Neuem umsehen?

Danke im Voraus

timm0e


----------



## Darkseth (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Logitech G930 ständige Verbindungsabbrüche wenn angeschlossen*

Das teil ist tatsächlich ein sorgenkind. Du Könntest vll versuchen den akku zu tauschen, wenn man den überhaupt tauschen kann.

Ansonsten, von DEM headset als basis aus gesehen, kann ich dir eins sagen: Upgrade lohnt sich. Da ist nach oben hin SO viel mehr luft, dass es dich umhauen wird.^^
Dann würde ich aber auf Wireless verzichten, und nen richtigen Kopfhörer + ansteckmiko (+ soundkarte) nehmen, da hast du das mit abstand beste P/L verhältnis.


----------



## Julian1303 (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Logitech G930 ständige Verbindungsabbrüche wenn angeschlossen*

Ja ein Akkuwechsel wäre angebracht. Google is da dein bester Freund. How to Video hab ich mal gefunden. Akkus gibts ja zu kaufen.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmxcN0_e2QQ
Wenn der Fehler wirklich am Akku liegt und nicht noch etwas Anderes gelitten hat dann sollte es danach ja wieder funktionieren.


----------



## timm0e (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Logitech G930 ständige Verbindungsabbrüche wenn angeschlossen*

Also der Akku kostet mit Schraubenzieher bei Logitech 10€ (+wahrscheinlich noch Versandkosten).

Die Frage ist halt wirklich, ob der Akku der Verursacher ist, weil solange ich auf Akku bin geht alles gut. 
Was mir auch noch lustiger Weise aufgefallen ist, ist dass wenn die Verbindungsabbrüche beginnen, muss ich das Headset einfach mit der Außenseite auf den Tisch legen, und da gibt's dann keine Disconnects mehr. Dann hat man noch die Chance, dass wenn man das Teil nach der Aktion wieder aufsetzt ohne Abbrüche weiterkommt, klappt jedoch nicht immer.


----------



## Venom89 (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Logitech G930 ständige Verbindungsabbrüche wenn angeschlossen*

Ganz ehrlich? Spar dir die 10 Euro für einen neuen Kopfhörer.


----------



## Darkseth (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Logitech G930 ständige Verbindungsabbrüche wenn angeschlossen*

Kann man bei logitech nie sagen... Ich mein, momentan siehts so aus, als ob ein neuer akku das problem lösen würde.
Typisch logitech wäre: Trotzdem kommen die probleme unerklärlich wieder, wie ein Fall für galileo mystery. xD


----------



## timm0e (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Logitech G930 ständige Verbindungsabbrüche wenn angeschlossen*

Also lösen lösen, oder eher nur das Kabel umgehen?


----------

